# catgear



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

me and my dad are probably wanting to go out for flatties and start going for the bigger cats, therefore, we're gunna need some bigger tackle, i am wondering how much is it gunna be to get some good casting rod, and baitcaster type reel setups, new used, i don't care, also if anyone has some old catfishing stuff within a reasonable distance from fairborn ohio that they're like to sell for cheap


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Do you mean spincast or spinning? I don't think I've ever seen a spincast reel I'd trust to a big flathead. It won't be top quality gear, but you could set up an outfit for about $50. A Shakespeare Tidewater reel (about $30) and there's numerous rods out there for about $20.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i was thinking about the basspro cat maxx, i'm looking for something like that...sorry accidendtly put spincast


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Garcia 6500's are pretty much standard where I fish. I've caught fish close to 40lbs on them. Catmaxx rods would be good, IMO. Consider where you fish though, don't go out and buy $400 calcutta reels to beat up at the river setting them on rocks and such. No matter how careful you are, $#!+ happens. That's just overkill. A reel will cost you retail $80 or so, a rod can be had for $30. Ebay is another option. Beware of shipping costs though.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

abu 6500's or 7000's..Heavy action Ugly stik, or quantum big cat rods, would be my first choice...However you get get some ceap heavy cat gear from Walmart, will do the job but I dont think will last as long.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

ok on bass proshops' website they have the catmaxx rod, and the catmaxx baitcaster reel BOTH for 70 bucks...is this a good deal?...i'm pretty sure shipping costs are pretty low


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know anything about the reel, but I have a few of the casting rods. I actually prefer them to the Big Cats. It sounds like a pretty good deal, assuming the reel will handle what you need it to.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

look for a reel made by american premier they look just like a 6500 have 3 bb 5.3:1 ratio 220/20 line cap bait clicker and have brasses drive gears they are made by a outfit that has made catfish rods for the past 6 or 8 years ive talked to some of the ones that use them here and have sold 2 myself they seem to love them and cuts about 35 dollers out of that 80 bucks


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I forgot about some of those newer reels out there. Marathon reels, I believe, are made by the past president of Abu Garcia. A buddy of mine has a couple of the 6500s and 7000s. He really likes them and says they're exactly like the Abus, but only cost about $45 on EBay.


----------



## gmrkatman (Apr 16, 2004)

BEWARE OF THE CATMAXX REELS! I have had two in the past that are not worth 20$. The clicker are almost silent, and the have more plastic parts the anything else. I have had two break on me, one by a good fish on and one from just normal wear. I do still fish the catmaxx rods, and have been very happy with them. The rods take lots of abuse and can be had for a fair price, but don't waste your time or money on the catmaxx reels. I agree with the 6500 choices, either C3 or C4. I prefer the C4.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I have a Catmaxx rod/reel combo. I love them both. my 2 biggest flats have been caught on this combo. The clicker is not loud, but I personally don't need it to be very loud. When I am around it, I can hear it fine! only when I walk 10 or more feet away, I can't hear it. No complaints here. I want to get another one when I can afford to get one. I also want to get a Abu, but I can get a CatMaxx combo for the price of one reel. I am satisfied with what I got until I catch some monsters! for under 100 bucks, maybe a little over if you have to have it shipped, it is not a bad combo for the first big cat combo! My only real gripe is that I got the heavy action rod instead of med. heavy. the heavy rod has held up well though for all fish I have caught with it!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Why dont you & Travis come over to my house. I'll hook you guys up w/ a couple set ups. I have at least 3 or extra Cat Rods/reels that are collecting dust. Dont worry about the money.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

mellon-thanks alot, you are truley a good man, and we will repay you somehow i appreciate all the information everyone has given me.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I got a boat......


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

catmaxx rods are nice, i would go with tiger rods personally


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

lol... Man look @ the date of the post! I remember this post from way back then.

Corey, You've came along way man. Congrats.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

haha i was just goofing off and going through old posts


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks for moving this post to the correct sections, i hope i get more replies in this section


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

please tell me yu have upgraded from that Spongebob pole i last seen ya with


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah he has Dink! He got a brand new shiny Hot Pink Barbie setup for Christmas! I thought he was do for a big boy pole!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks guys for all your help i wouldn't be where i am today if it wasn't for you. last year i moved up quite a bit in the ranks, and dave would hook a goldfish in the mouth for me and throw it out and let me fight it with my new pole.


----------

